# New TV Time Advice Needed



## Derekh929

Ok got good Sony Home Cinema Amp and Kef KHT2005 Speakers and Sub 10 years old approx but still great, never got a big flat screen yet , but want thin beezel and thin good for fast motion and good HD , best if got Free view Free sat , wireless dongle to stream from my Synology DS211+ and catch up TV.
Don't want 3D but hey if it has and switchable fine , 46'' to 50'' and Samsung was fav but Panasonic seem to be on way back.
Want to connect Mac etc so looking at LED, and budget between £800 to a push £1200, also any recommendation on good places to buy, on cost and service, have a few in mind but good to here from people who have one or done some home work, Advice Welcome, thanks Derek


----------



## Dannbodge

I would go for a samsung personally. You will get a better spec than a higher brand such as Panasonic. After all Samsung make the majority of the screens anyway.

When I bought mine I went into comet and looked at them to find the model I liked then bought it off amazon for £300 less.
At the moment comet have good deals but lots choose john lewis for a long warranty

Edit: I have a samsung LED and I love it


----------



## Junior Bear

I love my Samsung. I stuck with a 59hz refresh rate as I find the fast motion picture quite strange and annoying.

Anything over 100hz will give you the fast motion your after I'd of thought.


For the best advice go on avforums, I got the help I needed within budget and have not been disappointed with my choice 

Panasonic viera plasma is well worth a look also. Apart from a pioneer kuro it's the Best picture I have ever seen tbh, but it's a heavy beast


----------



## eddie bullit

Got a 50" Panasonic plasma recently. Really impressed with it :argie: 
Pictures are v good on tv and amazing on Blueray:argie:

Plasma produce better blacks and should have better sound due to being a deeper chassis than the very slim LED sets. We did look at the Samsung as an option as they are stunning looking TVs. 
Have a look on What HiFi for their awards issue and winners.:wave:
Edd


----------



## tommyzooom

I recently bought a sony kdl-26ex553 smart tv in white.(comes in bigger sizes)
Led, built in wireless, and you can connect an external HDD, and record straight to it.
Very impressed so far


----------



## SteveTDCi

If gaming is important I would look towards the plasma, they seem to have a better response rate. What's your budget ?


----------



## Grizzle

We're are people getting this " Samsung make most screens" nonsense from!

It's not true.

You need this in your life

http://www.johnlewis.com/231549004/Product.aspx


----------



## Derekh929

SteveTDCi said:


> If gaming is important I would look towards the plasma, they seem to have a better response rate. What's your budget ?


Steve £800 to £1200 at a push, thanks Derek, ps son massive into gaming but not me


----------



## Will_G

If your budget stretches then this

http://www.johnlewis.com/231563474/Product.aspx

gets a great review here

http://www.whathifi.com/review/panasonic-tx-p50gt50


----------



## james_19742000

Personally having LCD, LED and Plasma in our house, the Plasma beats everything else in my view, I have the 50ST30 which is a 3D 1080P set, with smart TV via an ethernet cable to my router, its great, TV images are excellent, so much better than any other set in our house, no ghosting, the colours are real and not being like and LED/LCD it isnt 'bright' if that makes sense, I can connect my PC to it and run it in 1080P style and its awesome, its just like the best monitor you can imagine, also run films from my PC via HDMI onto it and they are just great, native resolution for the film and its just great!

Yo could a while back pick it up for around £700 and JL were price matching with 5 year guarantee, as for the 3D side, you dont need to use it, its just there should you wish to use it in the future, get soem glasses adn away you go. It also a very slim lightweight set, not like the first generation of Plasmas which were a two man job just to lift them!

Dont get me wrong, LCD and LED arent bad in my opinion, they just arent as good for my eyes and for what I se them for, but with anything, send it a good signal and any of them will be good, but its just down to your own eyes which looks best.

I just wouldnt rule Plasma out, go and have a demo with as much as you can and make a choice from there, enjoy and good luck!


----------



## james_death

Panasonic plasma.


----------



## Derekh929

Thanks guys this is giving me something to go on , i did massive amount of research 2 years ago then decided other things more important at time , like new office computers NAS etc, and did all the What Hifi and reviews but seemed Panasonic on the up again , have to say have 3 22'' Samsung's in house but i have not loyalty to any company well apart from car's that is LOL


----------



## SteveTDCi

http://www.johnlewis.com/231563474/Product.aspx

I'd go for that

Oops someone beat me too it, we have a cheap panny plasma as our main tv, I want something for the dining room and I'm tempted to get another plasma, the only problem is the cheapest isn't full hd ... I guess that doesn't matter since neither is the main tv. Plasmas dont lose there colour if watching at an angle either.


----------



## Grizzle

Agreed about the plasma I only posted my offerings as you said LED. 

Had my Panasonic plasma 50 inch for two years best tv I've had or seen in a long time. 

I've played. My Xbox and ps3 on the plasma and used it as a screen for my MacBook without issue and the 5 yr warranty is peace of mind.


----------



## CraigQQ

definitely plasma, better response rate for gaming/pc ect, deeper blacks, better viewing angle (wider), 

LED, more expensive due to less production(not been around as long), but lighter, thinner, brighter.. 

I had to buy a new tv yesterday (old one(50" LG 1080p plasma) screen packed in, wanted £498 to replace screen!) went with a 50" LG 1080p plasma... I did want 3d smart tv ect but just didn't have the budget for it. (budget was only £600, ended up TV for £499, and warranty for £100 instead of the £160 they wanted)

pretty happy with the TV, does what I want from it, was £130 off in curry's, which was the same price as amazon ect, could find it for £7 cheaper online but not worth waiting on it :lol:

got a 5 year curry's care plan ect for a discounted price after bartering with the sales manager.

curry's have a very good sale on TV's just now, definitely worth a look, I struggled to find better prices online for most of them.

is there better tv's than the LG I bought? definitely... could I afford them... NO :lol:

was extremely tempted to blow the budget and whack £900 on a 60" Samsung plasma... looked the ******** in the shop :lol:
the Viera models are probably one of the best, but not in my budget for now.


----------



## silverback

plasma every time,i have never seen an lcd/led (no matter how expensive the lcd/led are) that can match the picture on my pana v10.the only issue would be using a plasma as a PC/MAC display as there is always the danger of image retention.for gaming,tv,bluray and any other purpose,plasma is the way to go.


----------



## gatecrasher3

Another vote for Panasonic plasma here. I find mine great for HD/SD TV and gaming on the Xbox is crisp and the response is fantastic.


----------



## gordonpuk

Grizzle said:


> We're are people getting this " Samsung make most screens" nonsense from!
> 
> It's not true.
> 
> You need this in your life
> 
> http://www.johnlewis.com/231549004/Product.aspx


Well one of their companies is:
http://www.techradar.com/news/television/samsung-becomes-worlds-biggest-lcd-maker-with-samsung-display-1074679


----------



## Derekh929

Thanks for all the info guys think i will have a look into a Panasonic store to do some window shopping


----------



## Shinyvec

I am a big fan of LG and my current 42" TV is coming up to 10 years old and given me excellent service. Ita a Plazma and only HD Ready as HD was only just coming out when I bought this set. My Parents also bought the same TV at the same time but just before Christmas the thing packed up and the Extended Warranty guys trashed the TV bringing it back to my parents after it was fixed so they got a voucher and bought a 50" LG Plazma again but full HD this time and its a cracking picture and far superior than mine. The sound is good and was easy to setup with having the built in Freeview HD.


----------



## djdarren

Panasonic plasma for me. Great colours and crisp picture.


----------



## Will-S

I have a 37" Pany plasma, had for five years. Everyone that comes to my house comments on the picture quality.:thumb:


----------



## DW58

We have Panasonic with Dongle - love it.


----------



## Alan Partridge

How about the 46" Sony KDL46HX923? It can be had for around the £1,000 mark at the minute - which is a bit of a sickener considering I paid nigh on £2,000 when I bought it at Christmas time!

It's essentially Sony's flagship model (it's replacement won't be launched in the UK until March time!) and it's a cracking set. It's fully backlit LED and the blacks you get on it when watching dark scenes is unbelievable, something you normally only find on plasmas. It's motion processing is probably the best on the market too, it's a 200Hz native panel but features Motionflow XR800Hz which no other manufacturer can match in terms of getting rid of ghosting and image blur which makes watching the football on brilliant! The 3D side of it I hardly use to be honest (bar the odd Monday Night Football and Super Sunday games on SKY) but it's the Active 3D instead of the Passive 3D, meaning that you're getting two Full HD images in each eye instead of the quality being halved when Passive. You get two pairs of the glasses free with it along with a Skype camera and I'm pretty sure you get a free 3D Blu-Ray with it at the moment too. The Smart TV side to it is pretty decent as well, the other half loves it for catching up on Eastenders on iPlayer.

Of course, if you're wanting a plasma then it's a no brainer really, Panasonic make the only decent ones. I'd stay away from Samsung though - their LED TVs look nice but their ultra slim bezels cause all sorts of light bleeding from the edges meaning blacks look grey, fairly high failure rate as well.


----------



## Derekh929

DW58 said:


> We have Panasonic with Dongle - love it.


DW as you see updating a lot of kit soon still got my 32'' sony just before the plasma's started and was reluctant to sell, but know i have my NAS Synology DS211+ set up i want a new TV:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Alan Partridge said:


> How about the 46" Sony KDL46HX923? It can be had for around the £1,000 mark at the minute - which is a bit of a sickener considering I paid nigh on £2,000 when I bought it at Christmas time!
> 
> It's essentially Sony's flagship model (it's replacement won't be launched in the UK until March time!) and it's a cracking set. It's fully backlit LED and the blacks you get on it when watching dark scenes is unbelievable, something you normally only find on plasmas. It's motion processing is probably the best on the market too, it's a 200Hz native panel but features Motionflow XR800Hz which no other manufacturer can match in terms of getting rid of ghosting and image blur which makes watching the football on brilliant! The 3D side of it I hardly use to be honest (bar the odd Monday Night Football and Super Sunday games on SKY) but it's the Active 3D instead of the Passive 3D, meaning that you're getting two Full HD images in each eye instead of the quality being halved when Passive. You get two pairs of the glasses free with it along with a Skype camera and I'm pretty sure you get a free 3D Blu-Ray with it at the moment too. The Smart TV side to it is pretty decent as well, the other half loves it for catching up on Eastenders on iPlayer.
> 
> Of course, if you're wanting a plasma then it's a no brainer really, Panasonic make the only decent ones. I'd stay away from Samsung though - their LED TVs look nice but their ultra slim bezels cause all sorts of light bleeding from the edges meaning blacks look grey, fairly high failure rate as well.


Had seen that one and looked stunning and have been a Sony fan for years, i will audition it as well , thanks


----------



## Derekh929

Well I was all set to buy the Panasonic TX P50GT50 but been waiting a few weeks for local companies to get stock so viewed Sony KDL 55HX853 and was hocked great reviews and John Lewis had it at £1509 and was £209 more than best deal on pana , but called a company in Glasgow got best price of £1299 but £60 del so called JL Glasgow they said just price matched a deal and would get Aberdeen to Del free with the 5 yr Guarantee for £1299 what a deal and my massive old set uplifted for £9 well pleased


----------

